

Try PureScript - paf31
http://tryps.functorial.com/

======
sinkasapa
This explains more.
[https://github.com/paf31/purescript](https://github.com/paf31/purescript)

It looks nice and simple to use.

I guess it is similar to these:

[https://github.com/faylang/fay/wiki](https://github.com/faylang/fay/wiki)
[https://github.com/evancz/Elm](https://github.com/evancz/Elm)
[https://github.com/puffnfresh/roy](https://github.com/puffnfresh/roy)

This one isn't mentioned much but has a similar goal in that the idea is to
bring strong typing and a nicer functional style to web programming:

[https://github.com/ku-fpg/sunroof-compiler](https://github.com/ku-
fpg/sunroof-compiler)

A lot of info on similar here:

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/The_JavaScript_Problem](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/The_JavaScript_Problem)

------
paf31
Code is here for anyone interested

[https://github.com/paf31/trypurescript](https://github.com/paf31/trypurescript)

